# For This Pricing?????



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

All subcontractors will be subject to semi-annual background screening by an independent third party agency specializing in both social and criminal reporting, and will be assessed a fee of $40.00 annually for the processing of the background screening. Failure to submit to the background screen will result in immediate termination of the subcontract agreement. Further, all subcontractors are responsible to obtain background checks on all of their employees and
Page 8 of 8
subcontractors and maintain up to date files with this information.

Task
Vendor
Comments
Lock Change
$18.00
Each
Lockbox
$15.00
Each
Padlock
$11.50
Each
Hasp
$5.00
Each
Slide Bolts/Slider Locks
$8.00
Each
Boarding 1/2 inch
$0.40
per united inch
Boarding 5/8 inch
$0.50............stop...a 5'X4' opening would not pay for the 5/8 board....
per united inch
Security Door Installation
$65.00
Includes boarding, hinges, and padlocks
Re-Glazing
$0.40glass costs more than this...
per united inch
Capping lines (Water, Gas & Drain)
$10.00
Each
Dryer Vent Cover
$10.00
Each
Outlet Plates
$1.00
Each
Wire Cap
$0.50
Each
Dry Winterization
$50.00
Includes pressure test
De-winterization
$40.00
Dry Winterization/De-Wint. (ea. Add'l unit)
$25.00
Includes pressure test
Steam/Radiant Wint/De-winterization
$75.00
Includes pressure test
Steam/Radiant Wint/de-wint (ea. Add'l unit)
$35.00
Includes pressure test
Clean and re-winterize toilet
$12.00
only on winterized properties; compromised toilets have feces or other solid matter waste present in bowl
Pressure test only
$25.00
only if damages prevent further winterization tasks
Tarp Roof
$0.50
per square foot
Initial Maid Service
$50.00
clean windows, clean counters/cabinets, ceiling fans, lights, mirrors, etc. Completed at time of trash-out. Mop, sweep, and vacuum floors;
Monthly Marketability Order
$20.00
Includes interior/exterior inspection of the property, sales clean, winterization verification and incidental debris removal (less than 1/4 cyds)
Auto Removal
$75.00
Each
Smoke Detector Installation
$12.00
EA. For clients where we automatically install smoke detectors
CO Detector Installation
$22.00
EA. Only install after bid approval
Trashout (per cyd)
$18.00
Includes initial Trashout & subsequent debris removal
Sump Pump
$135.00
Installation of 1/3 hp new pump
Drain/Pump Out Pool
Bid
per pool
Shock Pool
$50.00
per pool
Board Pool/Cover to HUD specs
Bid
per pool
Trip Charge
$5.00
All Grass Cuts (Initials & Re-cuts)
$20.00
Price dependent on state and client. Remove clippings, picking up an loose debris, edging sidewalks/driveways
Client 24 Grass Cuts (Initials & Re-cuts)
$20.00
Price dependent on state and client. Remove clippings, picking up an loose debris, edging sidewalks/driveways
***Pricing is subject to change without notice***


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

that's regional pricing. Those guys always say that is all they can afford to pay which is probably true?

So don't be a regional!:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If a felon can't get a job working in REO/Preservation then what is there left? Minimum wage jobs? ....ooops.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey it is only us that can not be the ex-felons.....their staff and the ones supplying the work can ave all the felons working for them they want......

This is why I do not understand the asinine commentary....'I have nothing to hide"....
Sorry but if it's not ok for us it's not ok for them either...
They can't have cake and eat it too.....
IMHO....


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

anyone have pricing on a company called SEAS LLC? Are they regional or national?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

LAND said:


> anyone have pricing on a company called SEAS LLC? Are they regional or national?



You had better google those guys. if it's the company I think it is LOTS of law suits!!!


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

looks like it is from what I've been reading..


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Tru Assets


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Our response to Tru Assets...

Hello Andreea

After reviewing your requirements and pricing, we will have to decline your offer to have Aladay LLC assist you with any type of preservation work.
Two factors.
#1) I asked if your organization has direct contracts with lenders and if you were subbing out other companies work...you told me you had direct contracts with lenders.
The Pruvan system belongs to FAS...
#2) your pricing is not conducive to our business model.

Good luck with your search.
Thank you for considering Aladay LLC..


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If a felon can't get a job working in REO/Preservation then what is there left? Minimum wage jobs? ....ooops.


but you get tax credits for having ex-felonies as employees (sarcasm)


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

npm said:


> but you get tax credits for having ex-felonies as employees (sarcasm)


very nice tax credits...and if you have to "train" them 1/2 their wages are paid....for the first 90 days...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That isn't such a hurdle. It's scheduling jobs and Louie can't be within 500' of a daycare or a school. Hard to get workboots over the ankle bracelet.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If he has an ankle bracelet he would not qualify for the WOTC program....
http://www.doleta.gov/business/incentives/opptax/


----------

